# How much did your golden cost?



## AcesWild

Rescue or breeder I want to know how much the cost of purchasing the dog was. Thanks! If you don't mind explaining posting the cost and where/how you got them I would appreciate that too. Call it a bit of research. It's multiple choice for multiple dogs.


----------



## jwemt81

I think there was a thread on this a while back. Tucker was $650 with all AKC paperwork up front and both parents have documented health clearances. He came from a breeder.


----------



## AcesWild

I tried searching for one, really I did but found nothing, I just want to show it to my brother so he can see the spread of cost.


----------



## jwemt81

I think it was quite a while ago anyway, like during the summer. I can't even find it anymore!


----------



## AcesWild

Well that makes me feel better I would hate to flood the boards with nonsense that has already been addressed!


----------



## Lucky's mom

Its actually 2+ years old...but still comes up once in a while. I might try to find it. It would definately give you good info.

Lucky was from a byb...probably a puppy mill. he was very sick when I got him.

He was $150.00


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I paid $700 to a breeder for Oakly and of course Caue was a direct rescue and was free. He was also delivered free thanks to the kindness of this forum from CT to Maine.


----------



## spruce

Listed on Craiglist at $200/OBO & was to have papers. If we would have know what a great guy we were getting I would have gone $8,000. never got registration - would have been fun


----------



## marshab1

I paid $400 for Tinkerbell, from a BYB, with no papers and only partial clearances on her father.

I then had to spend another $300 on an echocardiogram to confirm that she has severe SAS.


----------



## SoGolden

*puppy pricing*

Harry was $800 from a breeder. She offered proof of clearances on both his parents for everything (even Thyroid and patellas). Now he's worth millions, but don't tell anybody!


----------



## AcesWild

These are such great stories thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Champ

Champ was $900 from a breeder


----------



## GoldenShrink

I found him at the local shelter, so I think we paid a big $40 for him (including tags and shots). Best purchase I've ever made, and I will always try to rescue from now on.


----------



## MissRue

Rylee was free as long as we took her to the Vet and got her shots utd and verified, she was a rescue, but she ended up being the most expensive free dog. I think her Vet bills this year were around $6000.

Chloe was $250, reduced b/c of her age. She has AKC papers, from a couple, not breeders.


----------



## Bock

FREE!....through an informal rescue


----------



## lgnutah

My son found Brooks by looking in the newspaper. I don't know exactly where he bought him, but think it was in Spartanburg SC. He paid $250.00


----------



## Kohanagold

My girls were $1000 but worth every penny


----------



## GoldenOwner12

I paid $650 for Einstein back in 1998 on limited registration. I paid $600 for Shelley in 2008 on main registration. She was meant to be $1200 but cause she was 15 weeks old and needed a new home fast she droped the price to $600. Both my dogs came from registered breeders that hip,elbow and eye test.


----------



## WLR

The question should be...*What is your Golden costing you NOW ????*
Latest casulty...USB cable..severed.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

Simon was a rescue and I think we paid $150 for adoption including his papers. Jena was $300.00 I'd say from a BYB, their second litter, and supposedly the last litter with papers on both parents. I'm not sure on the clearances though....(fingers crossed).


----------



## cham

I paid 700.00 for Hailey with papers, and 450.00 for my rescue. And both were worth every penny. WLR is right the proper question should be how much have they cost you to date, all things considered.:uhoh:


----------



## Ninde'Gold

$550 with papers


----------



## Kirby'sMom

Kirby was $700 from a breeder and had all the health clearances and a notebook with the lineage on both sides. He has a limited registration.


----------



## LucyD

I did a lot of reasearch for about 3 - 4 months probably longer. Went to a lot of breeders homes but just was not convinced with any of them, until one day... the day I walk into Petsmart and I some how bump into a breeder and she was extremely nice, I actually went to her house on that same day and fell in love with my lil Lucy. She was $500 (for me) with all her papers and clearances.


----------



## emmaluvsmango

Mango was £300 which I think is between 450-500 dollars but not sure lol. I was 14 when I got her so mum and dad bought her for me. This was in 2002. We had no idea how to look for a dog at the time and I don't think we ended up with the best breeder in the world. Saying that I wouldn't have swaped her for the world, since the moment she stept into my life.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Tilly was a rather cheap deal at £250...reduced in price as she was geting on a bit at 12 weeks! She came from a breeder that wasn't all that great at puppy raising but at least cared enough to have fully health tested parents and and find a champion sire to mate to their bitch, the bitch didn't have a very glittering show career as apparently she didn't enjoy it, but Tillys dad is a real stud muffin! lol!


----------



## goldensmum

Quinn was £450 and Reeva £650. Both came from working homes and parents had health clearances.


----------



## Ljilly28

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=46004&highlight=puppy+price%2Cpay


----------



## Emma&Tilly

I am always quite flabbergasted at the difference in price for the same breed of dog within the same country (in the US) There seems to be a much more 'stable' pricing of puppies in the UK...breeders just wouldn't be able to charge more than a certain amount for ANY quality of dog...and the average price being around £400-£500 I would think. I would be very suprised if there were any UK members that paid more than £600 for their golden retriever puppy.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom

We had a beautiful lab, Holly, that we had gotten for free (long story). However, in the years that we had her, we single handedly paid for our vet's truck! (j/k, but you know what I mean). Besides the longstanding infection that she had when we got her (grrrrrr), she ended up with epilepsy and then died of cancer. After all we went through with her, I decided that I needed to know where our Golden was coming from, and I was willing to pay for it!

Wilson (2006) $700 from a so-so breeder. Dad had hips/eyes/heart. Mom had nothing.

Shelby (2008) $1800 from a great breeder. Not only did everyone for generations have clearances on everything (w/ documentation), but she (at 21 months) was already past the puppy stage and all the puppy expenses, was spayed and UTD on her shots, was already house broken, and had begun basic obedience. I think I got a pretty good deal on her.


----------



## AcesWild

As i said this is just because my brother was shocked that I would consider spending $1,000 just to buy the dog. I realize that there are other costs associated with having a dog, that's just not what I'm focused on right now.


----------



## marleysmummy

I got Marley through a vet down here, he cost $250 without papers, and ended up almost dead within a week. The 2 weeks he was in hospital hooked up to an IV drip were the worst 2 of my life! Lesson learnt!


----------



## paula bedard

I paid $300 for Sam back in '94 from a friend who had a litter. Ike I found on the internet after researching Breeders in the area. I paid $1500, which is above the average, but I was looking for pups who were not line-bred.


----------



## MillysMom

I think Milly was either $65 or $75 from the SPCA in Roanoke, VA. She came spayed with all shots but rabies, and had just finished treatment for hookworms. I'm sure I've put about 2k into her since getting her (about three years ago). It might be a little more if I really added up all the toys, food, beds, crates, pet sitter, vet, supplements, etc. Actually, I'm sure I've spent more than that, because the past year and a half has been at least $1,200 in vet bills (and this is just two ear infections, one hot spot (before I knew how to treat them myself), and two years of vaccines)--oh the joys of living in an area with an extremely high cost of living! :doh:

I'm almost positive I've selected the breeder for my next dog. She (or possibly he) will be $2,500, plus the cost of either flying across the country to get her, or her flying by herself. While I know I can get an amazing golden cheaper, I am very interested in the European type, and am thrilled with the pedigree, and ancestry this girl will have. I took into consideration many, many, many factors with health, clearances, temperament (a major factor), and life span of ancestors in choosing a breeder. I've talked to many different breeders, but just really clicked with this one. So, hopefully everything will work out. I'm still slowly breaking the news to my boyfriend about the price of our next dog.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

The most I ever paid for a Golden was $450, ten years ago, for my first AKC Golden all my own. I've paid a $250 adoption fee for a senior Golden from a rescue group, and I have paid about that to get various Goldens out of bad situations. Francine was $300 I think... he bought her.


----------



## Golden Leo

Mine was 500 euros. Breeder is really good friend of mine.  Usualy price is from 500-1500 euros.That is about 750-2200 dollars.


----------



## maggie1951

I have 2 rescue's from Irish retriever rescue they recomend £200.00 donation per dog as that helps to pay for the cost to ship them from Ireland to England as it does cost them lots of money as some are in need of urgent treatment form the vets.


----------



## AcesWild

Do they ship those rescues to the US?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

There are plenty of rescues in the US if you want one- way more here than there, actually. But, it costs about $700 to ship a dog from the UK by itself, plus crate, paperwork, etc... at least that is what it cost me six years ago.


----------



## Charlie06

Charlie was $375 and Howie ( golden, lab mix) was $150.


----------



## MissRue

Bock said:


> FREE!....through an informal rescue


Rylee had known health issues, hips, eyes and ears. Yes, it was informal. Even though we knew she had issues we took her b/c she stole our hearts the minute we met her. Adoption fee waived. A few months after we had her, we had to rush her to the hospital and was in ICU, had a transfusion and was diagnosed with IMHA. She also had a stroke, this all happend the day I gave her heartguard.


----------



## sophie21

Hey this may seem a little high, but I paid closer to $1200 for my sophie. She came fully registered and both parents were cleared for just about everything. I got her from a breeder in MI where I had gotten my other golden. She has been a very healthy and wonderful dog!! I paid more because parents were apparently US and Canadian champions. The reason that I chose that breeder was because my first dog came from her and I couldnt have been happier with her. Although papers are not everything...I am a serious worry wort and enjoy knowing that her parents were cleared. I really think that what it boils down to is what matters to you. If you want a "show quality" be preparred to spend more. Just remember that every golden comes with the same heart.


----------



## KatrinaLouise

Buddy was £550. We got him from a woman who I guess is considered a breeder. She seemed really nice though - and told us that Buddy's mum would not have another litter of pups (Bud was from her second litter) as she felt that two litters of puppy's was enough for her. Buddy's vet said it was a shame because she produces such lovely pups. 

He was KC registered and had health checks and stuff.


----------



## I<3myGoldenRetriever

Bruce was a rescue. i found him in the parking lot, and he was following some guy and asked the guy it was his dog. "no, i dont even know whats going on". After i took him to the vet, we found no microchip or tag. He stayed at the hospital for 1 month while he was put in the paper to see if he belonged to anyone. no one claimed him and now he lives with me and is spoiled rotten. but i wouldnt have it any other way. =) in other words, he didnt cost a thing.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

I really think it varies quite a bit depending on where you purchase from.

I live in Ohio...most reputable breeders I checked were around $900 to $1200 (within a three hour drive from me)

I bought Tucker last year for $950 with limited registration and all clearances on both parents and back several generations. I just bought Murphy from the same breeder for the same amount. Actually Tucker's lineage is better, ( not enough show homes at that time ) but both have all four major clearances....hip elbows eyes and heart.


----------



## Zoeys mom

I paid $350 for Zoey. She came from a byb. Her parents are both registered but she isn't .


----------



## AndyFarmer

Libby and Beamer were $300 each from a rescue...
Hudson $0, and priceless


----------



## NancyLu

I paid $750.00 for Summer Lynn from a BYB who had AKC & OFA papers on the male and promised OFA papers on the dam but they never arrived. We spent $13,000.00 for a double TPO at eight months old. She was accidently paralyzed on her back leg during surgery. She is truly our golden girl. We wouldn't change a thing and have no regrets. As my daughter said, "Someone had to rescue her and it's good that we were the ones to do it."


----------



## LilysMom

Daisey was free from a neighborhood litter of puppies. She lived to a happy 14 years old with no health issues that weren't related to old age.
I got Lily for $300 from an 'oops' litter in a family home. She is the most even tempered, sweetest dog, I have ever had!


----------



## Deborah

47 bucks

No joke


----------



## Lucky's mom

Deborah said:


> 47 bucks
> 
> No joke


$47? Ok there's a story there since its not rounded to a nice even number....


----------



## skylielover

I got Skylie for $350, but the pups are originally sold for $650. They were only charging $350, because of the economy. She is AKC registered. 

The breeder was located in Brandon MS about 10 minutes from where I live. I was very excited, because I was expecting to drive hours to find a breeder. I found another breeder near my home town 3 hours away, and she charges $1000 for her pups!


----------



## rebeccadam

*Price of Goldens..*

We paid $700 for Molly and $1200 for Achilles. They are worth every penny- wonderful health clearances are priceless.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Shadow was 800.00 and I got half back because of his hip issues. Tucker was 500.00 because he was almost a year old and returned to his breeder. Although Shadow cost us over 6k during his first year of life, I would have had it no other way. And, Tucker turned out to be a diamond in the ruff!


----------



## AndyFarmer

Deborah said:


> 47 bucks
> 
> No joke


That is pretty random...would love to hear the story!


----------



## RSHANNING

I don't have my baby Sierra yet. she will be from a breeder and the parents have all the clearance and she will come with CKC registration. She will be a 1000.00

sonja


----------



## Deborah

Lucky's mom said:


> $47? Ok there's a story there since its not rounded to a nice even number....


 
There's no story really (I wish there was), I found Coach at an animal shelter in Brunswick County and $47.00 is what they charge for a dog under 6 months old. The fee includes the neuter/spay at a vet in that county. I took Coach to our family vet for all his vaccinations and I had my vet neuter him when he was 10 months old. I didn't want a strange vet operating on my boy : so I paid for that myself.

I thought $47.00 was an odd amount too but it was a nice surprise because I was prepared to pay whatever it took! He was skin and bones (dirty too). I did not realize how terribly thin he was until I gave him a bath, I almost cried!

This is what he looked like (before the bath), a pitiful little boo!


----------



## Samaliners

Ruby was $600.00 from a Breeder and our Sammy Girl also came from a breeder but the mom got out while she was in heat... and they could not charge full price because they did not know... what trubble she could have gotten into... hehe
so she was $150.00 but looked pure golden to us.... she was that great dark red...


----------



## Lucky's mom

Deborah said:


> There's no story really (I wish there was), I found Coach at an animal shelter in Brunswick County and $47.00 is what they charge for a dog under 6 months old. The fee includes the neuter/spay at a vet in that county. I took Coach to our family vet for all his vaccinations and I had my vet neuter him when he was 10 months old. I didn't want a strange vet operating on my boy : so I paid for that myself.
> 
> I thought $47.00 was an odd amount too but it was a nice surprise because I was prepared to pay whatever it took! He was skin and bones (dirty too). I did not realize how terribly thin he was until I gave him a bath, I almost cried!
> 
> This is what he looked like (before the bath), a pitiful little boo!


Oh my he's a sweetheart!!! Well thanks for filling me in...$47 is lower that what I usually see, but shelters are so different in how they do things.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

What a stunning boy you got for 47!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Tia's adoption fee was $300. Gage was free, as I took him sight unseen from a rescue group in Tennessee that was eager to get him away from the horrible thunderstorms that terrified him. I made a donation anyway as a show of appreciation.


----------



## Bogart'sMom

My first Golden Dani came from a BYB. She was born 1994 and we paid 350$ for her. She was a good girl and I never want to miss the time with her but she also had some Temperament issues. She had allergies later on in life and the poor thing was itching so bad sometimes. She also later on had Athritis in her Hindend. She died at 10.5 years old on cancer.
I never got any feedback from the Lady I bought her from after I brought her home. Dani was our first dog ever and we could have used some suport from an experienced Dogperson. 
So when we got Bogart it was importent to me that I would find a Breeder that paid attention to health in her dogs, and would stay involved with us.
We got that with Bogart's Breeder. I paid 800$ for him. What I have spent in $ taking him to training classes is priceless. He is healthy and always happy, he has an awesome temperament which is so importent. Him and I have a great Bond. 
ZsaZsa is my now 14 year old Australian cattle dog, she was free. We got her from the boyfriend of a friend when she was 2 years old. She was always healthy until at 11 year old she had ACL surgery. Now at her older age we spent some money on her which is okay she deserves all. She is Golden at heart, very steady and a gogogo girl.


----------



## Bogey's Mom

SoGolden said:


> Harry was $800 from a breeder. She offered proof of clearances on both his parents for everything (even Thyroid and patellas). Now he's worth millions, but don't tell anybody!


Hi! Where did you get your puppy?


----------



## KitFox1011

400 from a BYB... Drove 2hrs to pick my little guy up. Well worth it. His parents were tested and everything was on the up and up. For a BYB they were pretty decent


----------



## MyCodyBoy

Cody was $350. He is not CKC registered and came from a very loveling family who wanted to breed their family pet.


----------



## acquila

patience was 250, but i had to pay my dad another 300 so he would give me permission to get her. she is not registered, her mother was, and they had papers for the dad, but didn't register him in time. both parents are local, and everyone in town knows them, so far no heath issues. Promise was 350, the mothers hips were cheked and were good. she is registered, and no heath problems so far. the most expensive dog i ever bought was my dear hope, R.I.P she cost me 600 full regristraion from a breeder, I would have paid 2000, i Only got to spend time with her for les than a year, but she was the best dog ive ever had, very very loyal, learned very fast, did everything right, seriously she never did anything wrong. If i could go back and change just one thing, she would still be here. but then I wouldn't have Promise, and this way I get both, even if one was for a short time.


----------



## ataylor

Kailey was $900

Jackson was more. I am not sure the exact number. But, If you count on how much it cost to breed a dog, then that is how much he was. Because he was out of my first litter.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Casey, we bought in 1999 from a pet store, before we knew better. He was $500.
Laura came from an animal shelter that I worked at as a teenager. She was the best dog we could have asked for and all for $125. She was about 3 years old.
Now I'm looking for an excellent breeder in PA or to rescue a senior from a rescue this time next year. Research, research, research!!


----------



## LilyoftheValley

I got a family discount(free!) But I believe my uncle charges about $350


----------



## Bender

Storee's was $1400 from a breeder. Both parents are multi-titled with CH and performance, the breeder does a ton of health clearances (the usual plus others) on her girls. She also does a day long seminar (geared more towards first time or novice owners) before the pups go home and her package is in a big three ring binder. A portion of the fee is refunded after puppy class and another portion returned after they're spayed. 

It's hard here to find true 'multi-purpose' breeders, most of the ones that say they are just do conformation. 

Lana


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Gunner was $900 and I received clearances on both parents. Very good bloodline with Grandfather a champion named Mr. Bojangles, I was told.


----------



## Pilot'sowner

Pilot was $4 in bridge tolls! His first owner went to jail for not being able to pay his bills and his wife couln't keep him. The money collecter (I'm not quite sure what you would him?) had sympathy and gave him to his dad who already had 3 other dogs and two cats. So, after 2-3 months he couldn't keep him any more. Funny thing is he was advertised as a 3 1/2 year old _golden lab _(which don't exist!) free to good home. He was the best $4 we ever spent! Pilot was nuetered, up to date on shots, microchipped, tatooed, and knew basic obedience. He has never had any bad health problems in the year and a half we've had him and is really an amazing dog! He is our first golden and we are hooked! Anyway, sorry if it's a little long.


----------



## Sucker For Gold

We purchased our first golden from a BYB for about $250 or $300.

We are currently looking at a new golden with Limited AKC and Clearances for $1100.


----------



## peekaboo86

Our 1st Golden was $475. We got a deal from the breeder since he knew he was going to be a BIG Boy! (over the standard size) fully papered AKC CH. bloodlines on both sides. At the age of 6 mos. he was fully grown at the withers he was 27 inches as I remember my husband spent around a $1000 on his vet bills his 1st yr due to he had such bad growing pains. I remember the vet put him on horse pain killers. Brody's Grandfather was Top Brass Cotton. He lived till the tender age of 5 1/2 yrs of age till we had to make the painful choice of putting him down due to cancer. It took us a long time to get another one due to not wanting to go through the pain again of loosing a loved one but with having kids now they've been bugging us to get a dog so our Golden Boy we brought home last March was $250 AkC fully papered. 13 mos old now bounces off the walls...lol So much different from our 1st gotta love em! Were thinking of getting another one in the spring. * I wish I knew how to post pics*


----------



## Pudden

nothin'. She was from a rescue. Normally, they have a 150$ adoption fee, but they waved it for me because I had put much time and work into her training while I was her foster mom. And I was a poor grad student at the time.

Now that I have a job, I do plan on repaying them with a donation. The Pud is the best thing that ever crossed my life; I do owe that rescue big time


----------



## MaggieCarlyCooper

2 goldens--both $1,200


----------



## ilovemydogs

1 Golden and 1 Golden mix, both were free. The mix came from a neighbor that was giving away puppies. The Golden was a rescue from a local vet.


----------



## Scubasteve198

Paid $1200 for Tucker plus shipping here to Kansas. Sired by Ch. Gold-Rush National Treasure. Wouldn't give him back for any amount of money. He is exactly what I was looking for. The most wonderful boyish personality I have ever had in a dog.


----------



## aussieresc

Ranger cost $900.00 and came from a breeder with all health clearances. Bailey was rescued from a shelter in WV and rode up north on a transport with an Aussie who was entering rescue. She was going to be a foster for us but wound up wrapping my husband around her paw and stayed.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

1987 - Rusty was $40. Bought him at 1 y/o from the Newspaper.
1992 - Nikita was around $400. Pet Store. I consider her a rescue.
1996 - Comet was $425 from a breeder. Fully registered.
2000 - Dakota was equal to the cost of one Carvin Belair 212 Guitar Amp. It was a trade  Estimated value of Amp was around $400. I had recently lost Nikita and needed a friend for Comet. Nikita's cancer treatment had pretty much wiped out the Critter fund, so it was a good deal for everyone.
2009 - Gilmour is $1200 from a very good breeder, and has some pretty astonishing parents. I have no question he will be worth every penny. He's not here yet, only 3.5 weeks old


----------



## Sadiesdream

Sadie Mae was a rescue directly from a couple here in GA and she was only $50, but even with the hosuing market crashing,Sadies estimated value has skyrocketed to well over 50 million. Jake was also a breeder adoption, and paid $200 for him, he has epileptsy which we knew before even adopting, he has become such a huge part of our lives and sepcailly sadies that his worth has reached by far more than I have in my 401k at this moment


----------



## Phoebe

Whatever Phoebe cost...she's paid me back in full plus some. She is the most wonderful dog ever!


----------



## keri

Scarlet is a rescue and cost me a lasagna dinner.


----------



## coppers-mom

Mine was a rescue from a horrible pound.
$75 inclouded neutering and rabies shots.
Just spent $1951 for a spleenectomy and stomach tumor removal, but thank god he is home and feeling fine.
I tell people looking at horses that the purchase price is the least of the expenses. Seems to happen that way with my dogs too! They have all been rescues, but from what I've read on here it doesn't seem that getting a well bred "guaranteed" puppy is any kind of a gurantee.


----------



## PeanutsMom

All three of mine were initially free because their owners didn't want them anymore I was told Peanut ate his old owners' leather couch, I still don't know why on earth Buddy wasn't wanted, and it turned out Peaches was pregnant and full of parasites. I wouldn't trade ANY of them for ANY amount of money.


----------



## kobusclan6

I paid 600.00 for Cadence. Papers and all. Her parents are HUGE and Beautiful!!! I would do it again!!


----------



## Trish58

Casey was $600.00 almost 9 years ago. He came from a Breeder with his papers and clearances.


----------



## RENEESDOG

Crockett was $1200.00 in 2007. He came from a breeder with references and clearances and is ACA registered. No breeding rights or show rights. Yes it hurt a lot but I would never try to return him. I did try a rescue first but they didn't seem very interested


----------



## rictic

otis is costing me about £690.00 all told. but he has all his papers and checks done

dont know what that is in dollars.


----------



## Tanyac

Obi was £550 with all papers and parents health checked. Izzie from the same breeder a year later £550 all papers and health clearances on parents.

Like others have said, they're pretty much priceless!!!


----------



## rictic

true it aint about the money honey.
i coulda saved the puppy money and had 600 to spend on the car or disco or tools, but no way lol. we want our golden.


----------



## Angel Rose

I paid $1500 from a breeder of show goldens. Mags came with all clearances and AKC pedigree.


----------



## BearValley

$1200, $1200, $1500 & Homegrown.

.


----------



## msdogs1976

I paid $200 8 years ago, papers and all. Next one I plan to find a rescue dog. Preferably a golden, but maybe a lab. I just want to help a dog that needs a good home.


----------



## janetd

One hundred, One fifty and Seven fifty


----------



## GoBeyondGreen

We found Brandi by accident - my husband was on Craigslist and it said "Get your own Air Bud" and it was a family who had let their dog have one litter, just for the experience - they wanted their dog to "see how she did as a mom" (I still do not fully understand this) and also as a learning experience for their daughters. They were asking $75 each - they had been de-wormed, had all their shots, and are pure goldens (no papers of course) with two beautiful healthy parents. If you are not interested in papers, you may be able to get a golden for basically the cost of their care. She is now 15 mos old and the greatest joy of our lives -


----------



## jennifer_rachel_2004

I am good friends with an amazing breeder. She offered to let us have Neo at no charge plus he was pick of the litter, but Chris and I decided to pay for the litters first round of shots. We couldn't let her just give him to us because we know how expensive puppies are. He's the best "gift" that anyone has ever given us. Oh yeah our breeder sells them for $450.00 i think.


----------



## Buppy Jake

We got Jake for free, he was left at a friends farm and he tried to find his previous owners with no luck. I showed up to do some work and saw him and asked when he got a new pup and he told me it was my dog, took a pic and sent it to the wife and said "look what i found can i keep him?". He has been a wonderful addition to our zoo(3 lab mixes and 3 cats). We did just have a seizure episode this last sunday night and spent $400 at the hospital on him but he is doing better:crossfing and worth every dollar!!!


----------



## AcesWild

Total (cost to pick up included)my new puppy will be $1700.


----------



## -rln-

When we got our first golden, Ostey, we did not know about checking the parents health clearences or anything, but we ended up only paying $200 for him with papers, he was the last of the litter (his brothers went for $400 and sisters $600), the breeder really liked us and the fact we were not going to show him, he was just going to be a pet helped, too. As for our second golden, Sampson, we only paid $200 for him with papers as well (all other litter mates went for $300). He too was the last of his litter(This time we knew to ask for the clearnce checks and everything).


----------



## hmsalazar

Hi, we paid $100 for Lucky from a nice mexican family and paid like $80 for all his shoots and deworming, also from a mexican vet. Most families at the US-Mexico border take his dogs to mexican vets because they are cheaper. Of course they are a lot of diferent prices and qualitys (you could get a shoot plus a dewormer for $6), but lucky's vet uses bayer, merial and others quality labs meds (one shoot for $12 and a deworming for $6). Lucky's mother owners takes realy well care of she, and even she looks good, no papers and no exams, thats also for his father. He is only 16 weeks old but looking very good, only giardia fixed with panacur ($4 dlls total).


----------



## Florabora22

Carmella cost $500 and Flora cost $950. Both dogs are now priceless.


----------



## littleroads

How much did they cost when we got them, or how much have they cost us since? 

TwoLane was free - my husband found him in the middle of a highway in Kentucky, when he was about 6 weeks old.

We've spent a fortune on him since then - for severe hip dysplasia, and severe allergies. 

Them "free dogs" is pretty durn expensive!! (And worth every penny, I might add...)


----------



## Karen2

Sierra was free also, but spoiling her is getting expensive!
She is PRICELESS to us now.
Karen


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Rusty was $40 @ 1 year old. 1987.
Nikita was $400 as a Puppy. 1992.
Comet was $450 as a Puppy. 1996.
Dakota cost me one Carvin Belaire 212 Guitar Amplifier as a Puppy  1998
Gilmour cost me $1200. 2009


----------



## ScottieNBaileysMom

Bailey was $350, Luna was $400

Our cat was $500 (but there is a running joke with DH & I that he was $50 cause I was afraid to tell him the REAL price, but after we drove 3 hours to the breeder he knew our cat was not a $50 cat. I disclosed the real price after he fell in love with him).


----------



## TwoGoldens

Bailey in 1993------$650.00

Shiloh in 2003------$900.00

Spirit in 2006-------$950.00

Countless dollars since then---food, toys, vet bills. Worth every penny & then some


----------



## AcesWild

My brother just thinks it's insane that I would even consider spending $1,000 on a dog.


----------



## kjarv24

Jake was *free *from a family needing to find him a good home, but they paid $400 for him. I don't think his breeder was of the best quality, I've since talked with Jakes breeder's since I've had him & they seem like pretty good people. They don't show, and only had dad dna tested. Of course good people doesn't mean that Jake will be disease free throughout his life, My next dog is coming from a Reputable breeder - which will be a great dane. Either way Jake is completely priceless & he is by far more than me and my husband could have asked for in a golden puppy.


----------



## 2009ABBY

We found our dog Abby on Craigslist for $275. She was surrenderd back to her breeder at 3 1/2 years old. We got her back in October of 2008. 

She is such a great girl, cant imagine why anybody would have given her up!!!


----------



## Muddypaws

Sunshine was free but after 7 years of doctor bills and meds we figure we spent ~15K and that doesn't include food.

I am embarassed to say how much we paid for Darby and Kirby - a lot but they are worth every penny. As the saying goes, we can't take it with us so we are truly enjoying it now!!! Yup, would do it again.

v


----------



## whitedove

we paid £450 for our pup..were so tempted to get one of his sisters..but we managed to control ourselves lol


----------



## RaeRae1706

Sunny was free off of craigslist at 15 weeks old. Someone let their older daughter breed there female (3 years old) because she wanted to be a vet...weird to me. Anyways they did not sell Sunny and put an ad on craigslist that said they were giving away 2 free purebred dogs (did not list breed) to people who responded and gave information. I practically wrote an essay, and was given Sunny, the sweetest dog I have ever known. His parents did not have clearances, though he is AKC. I have never had a purebred dog and never would have bought one. I am all for free or pound rescues. However, from now on I think I will be all about goldens. I love Luna and she is amazing, but, well I think everyone knows what I am saying  Granted, unlike a rescue he needed all shots and to be neutered, but I have no problem doing that of course.


----------



## typercy

We paid $250 for Josie back in 2002 from a BYB, which was half of the asking price since my wife worked with the owner. We are currently looking for our second GR from a more reputable breeder. We got extremely lucky with Josie. She was a great dog.


----------



## NJgoldengirl

Way back in the early 1990's we paid $550 for a gold rush. Since then we have bought goldens from BYB's for $200, $600, and $800. We are now currently looking for a reputable breeder - one that we can have actual contact with and not feel like we were rescuing a puppy from them.


----------



## Mollie's_mom

We paid $400.00 for Mollie. We got her from a home in Ohio where a teenage girl had a school project for her FFA and bred her two pure blooded goldens and then, had to sell them. The boys were 50 dollars cheaper but, Mollie ran right to me so I had to have her. 

We found her on the ebay classifieds list, it was supposed to be mine and my son's christmas present from my boyfriend. 

Although, she had no shots and there were no papers on the dogs. We did get to meet both the momma and daddy. They did give us paperwork to have her AKC certified.


----------



## ataylor

Kailey cost $900 from a breeder. Both of her parents are AKC registered dogs. Her father is an Am/Can/Int'l CH.

Jackson, on the other hand, is a different story. I am the co-breeder of him. So whatever it cost to have puppies (stud fee, vet bills, supplies, etc), that is how much he was. But, I have to say, that his borthers and sisters were sold for $900. Both of his parents are AKC registered dogs. Kailey is his dam and his sire is an BISS Am/Can Ch with the titles UD, AX, AXJ, RAE, and an OS.


----------



## oakleysmommy

My pup cost me 1500.00 from a breeder in sarasota florida. havent gotton him yet few more weeks!!


----------



## bozo_boy

Our little bundle of joy cost us $1200 (UK £750).

He was bought as a puppy from a KC certified/registered breeder in the UK. He came with all the KC documentation, had been vet checked along with initial injectons. This seems to be the going rate where we live in the SE of the UK.

Date of purchase March 2011.


----------



## harrym

Amber was $200 with all shots and registration papers available, but I wasn't interested in papers since I will have her spayed as soon as possible. She is a beautiful puppy but onery as sin. I have lost eight pounds since we got her four weeks ago. Other GR puppies are currently available locally [three litters] in the range of $150-$400. In our area, the only pups I see listed over $1,000 are English bulldogs from four different breeders. Cattle dogs and hunting breeds seem to list between $400 and $800. Toy dogs seldom list for more than $500, although a litter of teacup Yorkies is currently listed at $800 and $900. Mixes are often listed as "Free", or up to $50. Labs and GSDs are almost always available for very little money; the shelter nearly always has some, too.


----------



## wyldeflower

Callum was £700 but on the way back from collecting him me and my friend were crashed into by a van and i got £1,000 for my whiplash injurys so i think that was repayment for my puppys money..


----------



## Hoss

Bo was $500 even, though he didnt come with CKC papers , he did come with documented health clearances from both parents


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

In the Dallas, Texas area, one can expect to spend around $1200-$1800 for a "pet" puppy that comes from champion/titled lines with all proper clearances and was bred for correctness of temperament, health & structure by a reputable breeder. That was my experience any way.


----------



## Golden_Magnum

With Magnum being a rescue he did not cost me anything, it was the vet bills that did. About $3,000 worth of them. But it was worth it.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

*(True) Puppy Costs...*



Golden_Magnum said:


> With Magnum being a rescue he did not cost me anything, it was the vet bills that did. About $3,000 worth of them. But it was worth it.


Isn't that the truth, Golden Magnum! Our last golden's vet bills (outside standard "upkeep" costs) were somewhere in the $8,000- $10,000 range. Has me seriously considering Pet Insurance on our new puppy!


----------

